# Background color



## thump421 (Nov 29, 2014)

I used frosted window tints from home Depot that I really like the look of. Not as messy as paint either.....


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Flat black


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

2x for frosted window tint.. looks good and you can do nice lighting effects with it.

It does nothing to help hide algae on it however, even a tiny bit is pretty obvious.. that can be good or bad depending on how you respond.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Do you have a picture of the frosted window tint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

sure do


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Maybe that's what I have been seeing and just assumed that it was painted a light grey. Does it cover all of the equipment that hangs on the back or can you still see it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I use frosted also, with a foam board behind to baffle LED lighting. Recently switched to foam board with one side white, one side black. I wanted the option for black cause I switch my tastes a lot. Here's a current shot with frosted backing and a black foam board behind it.










And one with the white foam board and LEDs on from a previous setup


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

I dont have anything hanging on the back, but it does do a good job of obfuscating whats behind it.. you can see a black cable running down behind it, but not a clear tube.. 

with my old lights I just used a short white extension cable.. with my new lights I painted a piece of conduit to match my wall behind the tank.

the previous posts foam backing is a really great solution!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I used some left over tail light tint in a can to do mine and then covered it in more black paint. It was easy to do in the garage with a spray can and tape. Looks pretty good for now. Vinyl is a good option too in my opinion since you can remove it with relative ease and it can be done indoors.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't have a Home Depot near me and lowes doesn't have a flat frosted one, only one with shapes. Is there a specific brand that I can order online? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

I got mine from lowes, did you go look or are you trying to use there crappy website?


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I looked a few weeks ago, when I was looking for something for the window in my bathroom. I will try again though and see if I can find something. The employees there are completely useless so we will see what I can find 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

the film is difficult to locate iirc, tucked back in the doors area or somewhere not obvious.. the white privacy film will be the most popular, it might of just been out of stock at the time.

Get the install kit to go along with it and have someone give you a hand so the film dont come in contact with its self while trying to install it.. My first attempt was by my self and I failed miserably. (think tape sticking to its self)

Bump: speaking of tape, get a brand new lint roller and after cleaning the glass and right before applying the film run it across the back to capture any dust you cant see but is surely there.. close all your windows and shut off your heating/cooling while your doing this, you dont want it getting dusted in the few mins between cleaning and applying the film... Higher humidity would probably help.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

If you plan on using colorful plants, boring black works well


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

nayr said:


> the film is difficult to locate iirc, tucked back in the doors area or somewhere not obvious.. the white privacy film will be the most popular, it might of just been out of stock at the time.
> 
> Get the install kit to go along with it and have someone give you a hand so the film dont come in contact with its self while trying to install it.. My first attempt was by my self and I failed miserably. (think tape sticking to its self)
> 
> Bump: speaking of tape, get a brand new lint roller and after cleaning the glass and right before applying the film run it across the back to capture any dust you cant see but is surely there.. close all your windows and shut off your heating/cooling while your doing this, you dont want it getting dusted in the few mins between cleaning and applying the film... Higher humidity would probably help.



Ok those are great tips! Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

A lot of scapers go with no background at all or white with light effects, but I myself have always preferred black. It's all personal preference.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

My saltwater tank is going to have a black background. I am considering that as well. I think I will probably try the frosted look first and then if I don't like that then will go to black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

My husband has a ten gallon tank. He used old comic book pages as the backdrop. His is not planted. Yet. I bet he'll want plants when I get mine set up.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

BettaBabe said:


> My husband has a ten gallon tank. He used old comic book pages as the backdrop. His is not planted. Yet. I bet he'll want plants when I get mine set up.



That's pretty funny. Hobby I am assuming? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

He likes to buy old comics when he finds them cheap. I took a photo!


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

Far out man.. 

yeah he is going to be stealing plants out of your tank soon enough.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Had one years back and got rid of it but don't remember why.
Suppose I'll remember just after I spend the money on it...LOL...
But I had a mirror background once and I liked it.
Needs the algae cleaned off the glass more often than without.
Seems to reflect the light back into the tank well...but that's why
it needs the algae cleaned off more often also.
I just got a piece of mirror glass cut to fit between the frames and
used Scottch tape(can't see it) along the outside edges of the ends.
Don't do this if you have a Betta in there.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have puffers, so the mirror is something I can't do. I already have 3 babies. They don't need to think that there are 6 of them. I think they would lose their minds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Makes me want to get creative with my backdrop too. Mine whole setup came used and together. It's one of those aquascape backgrounds. It's pretty, but my husband I both like to do things a little differently. (If it'll still look good.) Maybe a cool fabric with a big, geometric pattern.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

BettaBabe said:


> Makes me want to get creative with my backdrop too. Mine whole setup came used and together. It's one of those aquascape backgrounds. It's pretty, but my husband I both like to do things a little differently. (If it'll still look good.) Maybe a cool fabric with a big, geometric pattern.



Do it. Please please do it. I would love to see that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

martini5788 said:


> Do it. Please please do it. I would love to see that


Haha! Okay. I will. I can always take it off if it looks dumb.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

martini5788 said:


> Do you have a picture of the frosted window tint?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here was my tank with etched glass film. I liked it because it was semi-transparent and let a bit of filtered light from the window behind it in. It was super easy to install, there was no glue or adhesive.








http://www.plantedtank.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

I use black car window tint material. Its removable and reusable and looks good.


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

window film/tint is definitely not reusable, it is removable.. once the adhesive has set its going to be destroyed if you remove it.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

nayr said:


> window film/tint is definitely not reusable, it is removable.. once the adhesive has set its going to be destroyed if you remove it.


Depends on the type. The kind I used adhered with static cling. It could peel right off and be reapplied.


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

then thats not the automotive window tint you described, they require adhesive (and transparency) for safety reasons.. There are some interior residential tints that are static cling, and there opaque.. but you'll get a ticket fast if you use it on a vehicle.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

nayr said:


> then thats not the automotive window tint you described, they require adhesive (and transparency) for safety reasons.. There are some interior residential tints that are static cling, and there opaque.. but you'll get a ticket fast if you use it on a vehicle.


I think you have me confused with another post... I used the window etching film not automotive


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

oah sorry, new page messed me up.. yeah I thought i was still talking to @evil_nick who claimed automotive film was reusable.


----------



## kb27973 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey post #1 

I'm just setting up a tank and found this stuff on Amazon. Works great and is removable. Just be careful not to crimp it or you'll have an air bubble that you won't be able to get out.

Not sure about posting a link directly to it on Amazon but here is the name:

Best Home Fashion Non-Adhesive Frosted Privacy Window Film, 3 by 6.5-Feet, White

Ken


----------

